# Mud control mats - are they really worth it?



## BBP (27 October 2019)

Just worked out the cost for a 10x10 area around my horse arc field shelter and itâ€™s pretty eye watering. Those of you that have then, how have you found them? I never wanted to invest before as it was rented land but this is our own and heavy clay so trying to create enough all weather turnout for all of them between arena, hard standing, concrete yard and mud mats.


----------



## TPO (27 October 2019)

We've been looking at them too but to do a big enough area to make a difference is Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£

I keep thinking that there has to be a cheaper alternative that works in the same way?


----------



## windand rain (27 October 2019)

Not unless you have prepared the ground and  reseeded the grass. They are not very good at being dumped in mud. the concrete ones can be placed on level ground they are better. You can get plastic grids to park cars on that are used at county shows but not sure if they work  just on top of mud. Think in most cases they need well prepared dry ground to start with


----------



## ElleSkywalker (27 October 2019)

In a word yes. I am on very heavy clay and they are fantastic. I've moved them about a lot and currently have them set up as a walkway to get to inner part of my field and without them this rested area would be a bog. Cost wise yes they are expensive but unlike hardcore (setting aside planning issues you may end up with) they dont wear out or wear thin and need redoing and as mentioned are moveable so can be used for different things/places all year round ðŸ˜€


----------



## Auslander (27 October 2019)

windand rain said:



			Not unless you have prepared the ground and  reseeded the grass. They are not very good at being dumped in mud. the concrete ones can be placed on level ground they are better. You can get plastic grids to park cars on that are used at county shows but not sure if they work  just on top of mud. Think in most cases they need well prepared dry ground to start with
		
Click to expand...

Have you got them? I've heard nothing but great reports about them being laid on ridiculously heavy mud, and working perfectly!


----------



## Fragglerock (27 October 2019)

I know someone who said mud mats are brilliant but don't bother with grass mats which just disappeared into the mud.  My only concern would be that they get slippery when mud is on top.  I think they recommend you fill with sand which puts up the cost.  I am also looking at these.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (27 October 2019)

I laid them last year in November so the ground was already churned up and unlevel, they worked fine. Yes it's easier if they are laid onto perfectly flat rolled ground etc but deep mud and rutted ground doesn't mean they cant be used ðŸ˜Š


----------



## windand rain (27 October 2019)

Not personally but was working on a yard where they did both the ones laid in summer were great the ones in muddy gateways were rutted and a trip hazzard


----------



## catembi (27 October 2019)

Yes they are totally worth it! We are on very heavy clay that goes full swamp and laid them straight onto mud last year. You can also pull them up and put them somewhere else v easily. I am budgeting to buy a few more every month and am already excited about laying next monthâ€™s!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 October 2019)

which make are people going for? these are slabs rather than mats?


----------



## HashRouge (27 October 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			which make are people going for? these are slabs rather than mats?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto that. If they are really good I could do with some round my stables as I don't have any hard standing and am worried about them churning the ground up if I decide to start stabling them.


----------



## Ambers Echo (27 October 2019)

catembi said:



			Yes they are totally worth it! We are on very heavy clay that goes full swamp and laid them straight onto mud last year. You can also pull them up and put them somewhere else v easily. I am budgeting to buy a few more every month and am already excited about laying next monthâ€™s!
		
Click to expand...

Which ones are you using. I want some for my gateways which are already deep in mud.


----------



## Auslander (27 October 2019)

Mud Control is a brand name for a specific type of slab https://www.mudcontrol.co.uk/


----------



## Auslander (27 October 2019)

windand rain said:



			Not personally but was working on a yard where they did both the ones laid in summer were great the ones in muddy gateways were rutted and a trip hazzard
		
Click to expand...

They won't have been MudControl mats - sounds more like bog standard grass mats. Mud Control were only introduced to the UK a year or so ago


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

windand rain said:



			Not unless you have prepared the ground and  reseeded the grass. They are not very good at being dumped in mud. the concrete ones can be placed on level ground they are better. You can get plastic grids to park cars on that are used at county shows but not sure if they work  just on top of mud. Think in most cases they need well prepared dry ground to start with
		
Click to expand...

These won't have been the genuine Mudcontrol INB slabs, which cope absolutely fine with being put straight down on the mud.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

Someone told me about this thread so I've popped in to try to clear up any confusion. 
Mudcontrol INB slabs have only been available in the UK for about 2 years. 
They are nothing like other types of ground reinforcement grid, or grass mat, so please don't confuse them with those. 
They are incredibly strong (certified to over 60 tonnes), removable and reusable, and warrantied for 20 years by the manufacturer. 
They are made of 100% recycled plastic, Playground Certified (so nothing nastyleaching into your soil.)
They protect the ground, drainage gradually improves, and grass will grow up through the holes. 
They cope absolutely fine with terrible mud, including heavy clay.
We have loads of very happy repeat customers, who keep coming back for more to add to their area, because they work! Loads of testimonials on our Facebook page and our website, and our YouTube channel is worth a look too if you are undecided.
I am the sole UK agent, and very happy to answer any questions.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 October 2019)

thanks for the info-nice to see you back kerilli


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

I don't know if I dare hang around, might relapse into being a full HHO junkie again!


----------



## DD (27 October 2019)

I had some whichbroke up after one winters use and ripped to shreds, better to put down stone.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

Downton Dame said:



			I had some whichbroke up after one winters use and ripped to shreds, better to put down stone.
		
Click to expand...

What make were those, out of interest, please?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 October 2019)

Some idea of price for the Mud Control mats would be helpful........... if that is possible??


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Some idea of price for the Mud Control mats would be helpful........... if that is possible??
		
Click to expand...

They are Â£6.90 per slab including VAT (at 50cm x 50cm x 5.3cm and weighing over 7kg each). That's Â£27.60 per square metre. Collection is welcome, or delivery is on pallets, and depends on the delivery postcode area.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 October 2019)

kerilli said:



			I don't know if I dare hang around, might relapse into being a full HHO junkie again! 

Click to expand...

tbh I'd get out while you still can


----------



## BBP (27 October 2019)

Ooh lots of replies, thanks! They sound worth it by the sound of it (Iâ€™ve used my share of standard grass mats and have seen them all disappear into the bog over time). So I guess the question is just if I can afford it and if itâ€™s a priority (OH says same as a safari holiday to Africa....!)


----------



## DD (27 October 2019)

kerilli said:



			What make were those, out of interest, please?
		
Click to expand...

dunno were from the local agri store blackrubber ,holes joined together. you see them in kids play grounds and some nat trust house paths. only got then coz i'd seem a local equestrain place with them in the gateways. turned out they had layed them on stone not grass. as winter progressed they just sunk and got trod into the mud which they were supposed to stop.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

Downton Dame said:



			dunno were from the local agri store blackrubber ,holes joined together. you see them in kids play grounds and some nat trust house paths. only got then coz i'd seem a local equestrain place with them in the gateways. turned out they had layed them on stone not grass. as winter progressed they just sunk and got trod into the mud which they were supposed to stop.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok thanks. Definitely not Mudcontrol slabs then!


----------



## catembi (27 October 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Which ones are you using. I want some for my gateways which are already deep in mud.
		
Click to expand...

The proper mud control slabs ðŸ˜„


----------



## meleeka (27 October 2019)

A friend has some, Iâ€™ve no idea what brand but they are similar to the ones above. They are quite slippery for shod horses but have stayed where she put them and are very sturdy.

Iâ€™ve just had a load of planings put down as the bit I wanted as a hard standing was in a dip.


----------



## OdinsMum (27 October 2019)

Not really, my old yard had them and the mud just swallowed them up.


----------



## NLPM (27 October 2019)

I honestly think they will be your best bet if you're on clay - grass mats etc. will be a false investment; old carpet will help (I use that with a lot of success, but not in 'high traffic' areas or anywhere they're likely to gather speed and slip) but carpet won't last.

I have about 100 grass mats, I think (the rubber ones, the traditional things people think of when you say grass mats or mud mats), which work pretty well and definitely make winter easier. As much as I appreciate them, though, I spent this afternoon pulling up the ones I laid most recently to replace them with Mud Control mats. I've got two little Mud Control patio areas now and am delighted with them - I'll add to them little and often like Catembi is doing. Non-horsey husband has been on horse duties this week as I've been away and when I got back yesterday he asked me what they were and said how good they were.

MC mats are definitely expensive, but to be honest I priced up proper groundworks and there was really nothing in it, so for ease/convenience/speed from order to be being done/lack of planning needed, I went for the MC mats. Also like someone else said, I move them around sometimes.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (27 October 2019)

kerilli said:



			They are Â£6.90 per slab including VAT (at 50cm x 50cm x 5.3cm and weighing over 7kg each). That's Â£27.60 per square metre. Collection is welcome, or delivery is on pallets, and depends on the delivery postcode area.
		
Click to expand...

do you know if these are available in Ireland please kerelli?


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 October 2019)

A friend in Germany has a yard with over 30 horses and has been using Hubner Lee mud control mats for years and years. All her winter turnout paddocks are made from them and they have been down without issue for over 20 years so if Kerilli's are anything like hers they will be well worth every penny.


----------



## ester (27 October 2019)

OdinsMum said:



			Not really, my old yard had them and the mud just swallowed them up.
		
Click to expand...

actual Mud Control mats or something else?

LL I want to say they are German, definitely an import so may well be the same.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

MrsJingle said:



			do you know if these are available in Ireland please kerelli?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we cover the whole of Ireland.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

ester said:



			actual Mud Control mats or something else?

LL I want to say they are German, definitely an import so may well be the same.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they are. They are the Horses Home INB slabs.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

OdinsMum said:



			Not really, my old yard had them and the mud just swallowed them up.
		
Click to expand...

Those wouldn't have been genuine Mudcontrol INB slabs though.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (27 October 2019)

What's the postage like for NI? I'd quite like to have a small area of hard standing in our winter paddock, but we often find that the cost for delivery of items from the mainland to here is extortionate.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2019)

KittenInTheTree said:



			What's the postage like for NI? I'd quite like to have a small area of hard standing in our winter paddock, but we often find that the cost for delivery of items from the mainland to here is extortionate.
		
Click to expand...

Delivery is per pallet, and we have a Facebook group (MUDCONTROL group for Shared Pallet Deliveries) with hundreds of members, looking for local people to share a delivery, which slashes costs (divided between 2, 3 or 4 sharers). It's about Â£150 including VAT to deliver to you. 
(We can get 140 slabs on a pallet if you can accept delivery from an 18 tonner, or 100 slabs on a pallet if you need delivery to be on a smaller lorry.)


----------



## jnb (27 October 2019)

I think a few people are confusing MudControl mats (the proper ones!) with grass mats which is like mistaking a top of the range Range Rover with a clapped out old Skoda 4wd!
I have only managed to put down half of the 8m2 of MudControl mats down so far but theyâ€™re unbelievably good & my cob now chooses to walk into his shelter on them rather than the hoof deep mud caused by yesterdays deluge! Canâ€™t recommend them enough & no I donâ€™t work for  them


----------



## windand rain (27 October 2019)

Will say the mud control mats I was referring to were slabs like those made of concrete I think with holes to fill will either gravel or soil and seed which gave a secure surface but they did sink and become uneven if not initially laid on a good surface


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 October 2019)

jnb said:



			I think a few people are confusing MudControl mats (the proper ones!) with grass mats which is like mistaking a top of the range Range Rover with a clapped out old Skoda 4wd!
		
Click to expand...

Oi, thereâ€™s nothing wrong with a Skoda 4x4 !! But I agree with you, there is much understandable confusion on this thread as to which product is being referred to.

I still have some traditional grass mats which have been around for ages, and have limitations as many of us have found.

The OP is asking about a newish to the UK product which are â€˜Mudcontrol INB *slabs*â€™. Eyewateringly expensive to cover a large area, but they look to do a very good job. I would have been interested in them a few years ago if theyâ€™d been available then, it would have saved me putting down a lot of the hardcore that I have.


----------



## maya2008 (28 October 2019)

I NEED these!  Bored of losing my wellies already!


----------



## Nasicus (28 October 2019)

How does one go about ordering like, 4 at a time? I'd like to try them in a few spots, but certainly can't afford a full pallets worth!


----------



## ester (28 October 2019)

windand rain said:



			Will say the mud control mats I was referring to were slabs like those made of concrete I think with holes to fill will either gravel or soil and seed which gave a secure surface but they did sink and become uneven if not initially laid on a good surface
		
Click to expand...

they weren't mud control mats then, I do think it is a shame for the company that they get reviews posted for completely different products.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (28 October 2019)

I think I'll aim to invest in these for next winter.


----------



## NLPM (28 October 2019)

Nasicus said:



			How does one go about ordering like, 4 at a time? I'd like to try them in a few spots, but certainly can't afford a full pallets worth!
		
Click to expand...

I'd look on the Shared Delivery Facebook page mentioned above - my understanding is you pay the same for delivery whether you order 1 or 100, so might be worth seeing whether anyone having a delivery locally would let you just collect four from them. I'll be ordering again at some point - whereabouts are you?


----------



## Fiona (28 October 2019)

BBP said:



			Just worked out the cost for a 10x10 area around my horse arc field shelter and itâ€™s pretty eye watering. Those of you that have then, how have you found them? I never wanted to invest before as it was rented land but this is our own and heavy clay so trying to create enough all weather turnout for all of them between arena, hard standing, concrete yard and mud mats.
		
Click to expand...

Three winters ago we did an area with stone and fieldguard field mats on top, and they still look good, and definitely keep our 12hh pony who lives out much cleaner etc.



FIona


----------



## Nasicus (28 October 2019)

NLPM said:



			I'd look on the Shared Delivery Facebook page mentioned above - my understanding is you pay the same for delivery whether you order 1 or 100, so might be worth seeing whether anyone having a delivery locally would let you just collect four from them. I'll be ordering again at some point - whereabouts are you?
		
Click to expand...

That's an idea! And Devon, but I shall definitely check out the page!


----------



## windand rain (28 October 2019)

ester said:



			they weren't mud control mats then, I do think it is a shame for the company that they get reviews posted for completely different products.
		
Click to expand...

maybe they should use a less confusing name


----------



## Auslander (28 October 2019)

windand rain said:



			maybe they should use a less confusing name
		
Click to expand...

There are no other mats called Mud Control. The commonly used, and virtually useless ones, are called grass mats.


----------



## milliepops (28 October 2019)

I'm a bit tickled by the suggestion that a company shouldn't name their product by the function they perform!


----------



## ester (28 October 2019)

windand rain said:



			maybe they should use a less confusing name
		
Click to expand...

In what way is the product name confusing?! Says what it is, isn't similar to any other names...


----------



## windand rain (28 October 2019)

ester said:



			In what way is the product name confusing?! Says what it is, isn't similar to any other names...
		
Click to expand...

No it is the description matching the name that gives the mix ups there are lots of products claiming to be mud control


----------



## tda (28 October 2019)

I bought quite a lot of Mud Control Mats over about a year ago ðŸ˜‘ I put two x three stable/shelters at right angles to make a yard area, because of the rush to get it done we didn't level it that well and part of it is on a slope.
It has held up well, the mud does come up thru the holes in some parts, but my land is very wet.
Pics from last autumn to follow when I resize them


----------



## Lintel (28 October 2019)

I've just helped someone lay some and I'm sure they will be great she is on really boggy land and they are a nightmare to lay in a bog... But so would anything be!! 

I just couldn't bare to park with 1k ++ and I'm luck enough to have a hard standing.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 October 2019)

Am now contemplating budgeting for these for next winter (can't afford this one as too much other stuff going on).

Are people using them just in gateways or entrances to shelters? Can they, cost aside(!) be used for a full winter trash paddock and if yes, what does one do with the land come Spring - take all the mats up? Re-seed?

Spot the mud mat newbie...


----------



## twofatladies88 (29 October 2019)

Brilliant - I need these in my garden between my two stable blocks - looks like Santa is bringing them on his sleigh (a bit early though!)


----------



## BBP (29 October 2019)

MrsMozart said:



			Am now contemplating budgeting for these for next winter (can't afford this one as too much other stuff going on).

Are people using them just in gateways or entrances to shelters? Can they, cost aside(!) be used for a full winter trash paddock and if yes, what does one do with the land come Spring - take all the mats up? Re-seed?

Spot the mud mat newbie... 

Click to expand...

I think you could definitely use them as a winter turnout paddock, if you could afford them. I was looking at a 10x10m area and it was around Â£3k. So now Iâ€™m wondering if I could just do a 2m wide walkway around 2 sides of my field shelter (itâ€™s an arc butted up against hard standing so this would mean they could walk through and around back to the hard standing without getting trapped or a creating a mud bog)


----------



## Lindylouanne (29 October 2019)

Just to differentiate between grass mats and mud mats these are the Huebner Lee mud control mats similar to those being discussed. These paddocks have been down 20 years and never had to be relaid or mended.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 October 2019)

BBP said:



			I think you could definitely use them as a winter turnout paddock, if you could afford them. I was looking at a 10x10m area and it was around Â£3k. So now Iâ€™m wondering if I could just do a 2m wide walkway around 2 sides of my field shelter (itâ€™s an arc butted up against hard standing so this would mean they could walk through and around back to the hard standing without getting trapped or a creating a mud bog)
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good plan.

Thank you for the picture Lindylouanne - do the horses lie down on them okay? Probably a daft question, but we have a couple of retired, including one old lady, and they do like to have a laze


----------



## kerilli (29 October 2019)

Nasicus said:



			How does one go about ordering like, 4 at a time? I'd like to try them in a few spots, but certainly can't afford a full pallets worth!
		
Click to expand...

We will send out samples, 2 packs of 2 slabs weighs 28kg though (not cheap to post!) so we can't do it for nothing. Please get on contact via the Facebook page or the Www.mudcontrol.co.uk website and we will sort it out for you


----------



## Lindylouanne (29 October 2019)

MrsMozart said:



			That sounds like a good plan.

Thank you for the picture Lindylouanne - do the horses lie down on them okay? Probably a daft question, but we have a couple of retired, including one old lady, and they do like to have a laze 

Click to expand...

Yes they do lay down on them. To give you an idea of usage the horses are on them all day in the winter during daylight hours and in the summer all morning before being turned out onto grass paddocks. Once the horses go onto grass full time they aren't used but that's only about 2 months of the year so plenty of use. I know they are expensive but given how long they last they are a sound investment and the beauty is you can add to them. You can also make the paddocks any shape or size with the use of electric fencing, the poles just slot into the holes in the mats.

Please note I have no link to either company but having seen them first hand I'm just incredibly impressed with the concept.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 October 2019)

Lindylouanne said:



			Yes they do lay down on them. To give you an idea of usage the horses are on them all day in the winter during daylight hours and in the summer all morning before being turned out onto grass paddocks. Once the horses go onto grass full time they aren't used but that's only about 2 months of the year so plenty of use. I know they are expensive but given how long they last they are a sound investment and the beauty is you can add to them. You can also make the paddocks any shape or size with the use of electric fencing, the poles just slot into the holes in the mats.

Please note I have no link to either company but having seen them first hand I'm just incredibly impressed with the concept.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you. They do sound incredibly useful. Got me thinking how we can use the land and them. New to the field so don't know what it'll hold up to as yet.


----------



## kerilli (29 October 2019)

MrsMozart said:



			That sounds like a good plan.

Thank you for the picture Lindylouanne - do the horses lie down on them okay? Probably a daft question, but we have a couple of retired, including one old lady, and they do like to have a laze 

Click to expand...

The Mudcontrol slabs are rock hard, as hard as concrete, so need either rubber or EVA stable mats on top, or lots of bedding (a pain to muck out with it going down the holes though!) or over topping with lots of sand for a lying-down area.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (29 October 2019)

I measured yesterday and will need fifty for the area I want to cover. I debated making it wider than that so that it could also be used to stand for the farrier without bringing in, but I can't see our poor farrier wanting to trudge half a mile from the yard to the field, and I would feel guilty even asking him, especially in the depths of winter! So I've decided to focus on just having a nice dry walkway through the boggy section.


----------



## kerilli (29 October 2019)

KittenInTheTree said:



			I measured yesterday and will need fifty for the area I want to cover. I debated making it wider than that so that it could also be used to stand for the farrier without bringing in, but I can't see our poor farrier wanting to trudge half a mile from the yard to the field, and I would feel guilty even asking him, especially in the depths of winter! So I've decided to focus on just having a nice dry walkway through the boggy section.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean 50 slabs or 50 square metres? 50 slabs is Â£345 including VAT + delivery, and definitely worth trying to share the delivery to divide the delivery cost. The Facebook group for shared pallet deliveries is worth a look.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (29 October 2019)

kerilli said:



			Do you mean 50 slabs or 50 square metres? 50 slabs is Â£345 including VAT + delivery, and definitely worth trying to share the delivery to divide the delivery cost. The Facebook group for shared pallet deliveries is worth a look. 

Click to expand...

Fifty slabs, yes.


----------



## Zibby (5 November 2019)

hi, I have some of the mudcontrol slabs - just one slight cautionary note that our horses found these *very* slippery to walk over, so might be best to put down some sand/fine gravel just to take off that initial slipperiness.

Other than they they have really gone down well and are providing a much better surface on the really squelchy gate areas than the rubber grass mats.  The grass mats have been fine where there is at least a reasonable grass covering when you put them down as it provides some protection from the hooves sinking in.


----------



## ester (5 November 2019)

shod or unshod zibby?


----------



## Zibby (5 November 2019)

One shod all round, the other fronts only but both slipped.


----------



## ester (5 November 2019)

thanks  we have one of each but the shod one is more of a liability in life generally


----------



## MrsMozart (5 November 2019)

Probably a daft question, but is there a maximum mud depth that they'll work with / stop working?

I'm very interested and am working out how many we want versus what we need - it'll be a cost thing so will have to add to them over time.


----------



## Zibby (5 November 2019)

Can't comment on max depth.  Qur gateway was about fetlock deep, but as we are on clay soil, the top layer gets wet very quickly but it takes a lot of consistent rain for it to really sink through and get very deep.  The slabs are approx 10cms deep themselves.


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2019)

Zibby said:



			hi, I have some of the mudcontrol slabs - just one slight cautionary note that our horses found these *very* slippery to walk over, so might be best to put down some sand/fine gravel just to take off that initial slipperiness.

Other than they they have really gone down well and are providing a much better surface on the really squelchy gate areas than the rubber grass mats.  The grass mats have been fine where there is at least a reasonable grass covering when you put them down as it provides some protection from the hooves sinking in.
		
Click to expand...

The manufacturer's recommendation for use of the slabs for animals is to add sand on top and we strongly endorse this. Some horses don't find them at all slippery, others do. Sand on top helps a lot, definitely.


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2019)

MrsMozart said:



			Probably a daft question, but is there a maximum mud depth that they'll work with / stop working?

I'm very interested and am working out how many we want versus what we need - it'll be a cost thing so will have to add to them over time.
		
Click to expand...

They won't sink, they all interlink and support one another, and they will allow the mud/soil underneath to stabilise. If it's very sloppy then mud/slop will come up through the holes, Of course, and need scraping off, as will mud carried onto the slabs. 
So they can be laid on deep mud, and will cope.


----------



## MrsMozart (5 November 2019)

kerilli said:



			They won't sink, they all interlink and support one another, and they will allow the mud/soil underneath to stabilise. If it's very sloppy then mud/slop will come up through the holes, Of course, and need scraping off, as will mud carried onto the slabs.
So they can be laid on deep mud, and will cope.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you kindly  I thought they'd cope with it, just wondered yesterday as I waded through just-over-short-welly-top primordial gunge.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 November 2019)

kerilli said:



			The manufacturer's recommendation for use of the slabs for animals is to add sand on top and we strongly endorse this. Some horses don't find them at all slippery, others do. Sand on top helps a lot, definitely.
		
Click to expand...

Does adding sand completely stop horses from slipping on the slabs?


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Does adding sand completely stop horses from slipping on the slabs?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2019)

It depends on the horse tbh. Many are fine with no sand. Or you can just add a bit. Or add lots, like this :




This video is of some of my horses on the slabs after a hard frost (when the gravel yard was lethally slippery but the slabs were alright).


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 November 2019)

Thanks for posting the videos. Interesting.


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Thanks for posting the videos. Interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Loads more on the YouTube channel, worth a look hopefully. Thanks.


----------



## TPO (5 November 2019)

Off Topic: is the chestnut in your video Jinny?


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2019)

TPO said:



			Off Topic: is the chestnut in your video Jinny?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, big fuzzy orange wobbly pet, bless her.


----------



## TPO (5 November 2019)

kerilli said:



			Yep, big fuzzy orange wobbly pet, bless her. 

Click to expand...

Aww glad you've still got her and that shes doing well after everything

P.S I received the invoice and I'll phone you tomorrow to pay for the slabs. Thank you


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2019)

TPO said:



			Aww glad you've still got her and that shes doing well after everything

P.S I received the invoice and I'll phone you tomorrow to pay for the slabs. Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Aww thanks. She's an absolute sweetheart, a very nice pet, since that's all she can be. But she's not exactly straight (as you can see!) hence me trying to keep her sensible with my voice, didn't want her trying to whizz round the corner by me!
Look forward to speaking tomorrow


----------

